# Complaints to FEI



## amage (5 August 2012)

I have seen a number of posts here and on Facebook re the FEI deleting posts off their Facebook page. I feel they are actually sensible in doing this. Equestrian sports are under threat of not being included in future Olympics due to the cost of staging them and these kind of public complaints will do no favours. I do feel the FEI should act however private complaints should be written/emailed to them as opposed to put on their Facebook or sent direct to London organisers. The deleting of posts while frustrating is probably a shrewd move on their part. Just my opinion but personally I have complained to the FEI privately but also to the specific riders national federations!!! Far more likely to get a response that way


----------



## oldvic (5 August 2012)

Well said Amage.

 While I don't condone rollkur in any way, complaints to newspapers or social networking sites will do nothing to prevent it but will only serve to damage all our equine sports. If they come out of the Olympics then the funding will stop in ALL countries and the standards of everything in all equine sports will drop - including safety.
The warm up at these Olympics have a huge amount of very knowledgeable stewards (including people like Jennie Loriston-Clarke) who don't like rollkur any more than you or I. The rules state that it can be used for 10 mins at a time and they are being very strict this so are doing their best. It won't however stop people using it at home.

You also cannot blame the judges. They are responsible for judging what they see in front of them on the day and how that performance is reached is not in their jurisdiction. They do not see the warm up so it is hearsay (even if they are confident it is happening).


----------

